# Resumes Reversed - A Palindromic Poem



## BiocideJ (Sep 17, 2014)

I recently wrote a palindromic poem with inspiration taken from Demetri Martin's 'Dammit I'm Mad' poem.

*Resumes Reversed</SPAN>*
I sat in unity—tied am I!</SPAN>
Evil I saw is alive, here reviled.</SPAN>
As a witness, eyes/irises sold I maybe keep.</SPAN>
Oh drat! Sad was I; how alone! I doth self-repel well.</SPAN>
Are vomit or foe dᴀmned?</SPAN>
An idle hero, my name vilified, I ceded a misdeed. Names! </SPAN>
I was as selfless as evil was.</SPAN>
I never reign. I sin, my hate open as a gate.</SPAN>
Many merit a snide suffusion.</SPAN>
Amoral I! As not to cast filth gilded light,</SPAN>
I—a frail, maimed, aidless, every pariah—lived as a devil.</SPAN>
Hair a pyre vessel diadem. I am Liar!</SPAN>
Faith gilded light lifts a cotton sail aroma.</SPAN>
No, I suffused in satire my nametag, "A Sane Poet".</SPAN>
A hymn I sing. I err.</SPAN>
Even I saw lives as selfless as a wise man.</SPAN>
Deeds I made decide if I live.</SPAN>
Many more held in a den made of rot.</SPAN>
I'm overall, ew, leper flesh to die.</SPAN>
No law, oh I saw dastard hope eke by.</SPAN>
Amid losses I rise. Yes! Sent, I was a deliverer, eh.</SPAN>
Evil as I was I live.</SPAN>
I'm a deity tin unit, a sides-reverse muser.</SPAN>

----
I used Excel to create a table with all of the English words and then a formula to 'pivot' the characters of the words based on what letters I needed the next word to start/end with.
I'm curious if anyone else has ever tried such an endeavor.

EDIT: I had to replace the a in in dᴀmn so the language filter didn't **** it.


----------



## RobMatthews (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm having trouble seeing the palindrome in the first line; help me out here please? How is this palindromic?


----------



## RoryA (Oct 22, 2014)

Read the bottom line backwards.


----------



## XOR LX (Oct 22, 2014)

That's excellent.


----------



## BiocideJ (Oct 22, 2014)

RobMatthews said:


> I'm having trouble seeing the palindrome in the first line; help me out here please? How is this palindromic?



I suppose I should have been more specific on how it was palindromic as there are alot of other palindromic poems out there that are by line or by word.  This one, however, is by letter (ignoring spacing and punctuation)

So as was mentioned, the last line
...
I'm a deity tin unit a sides reverse muser </SPAN>_*<=reversed by letter becomes=> *_Resumes Reversed I sat in unity tied am I

and so on through the entire text.


----------



## RobMatthews (Oct 22, 2014)

BiocideJ said:


> I suppose I should have been more specific on how it was palindromic as there are alot of other palindromic poems out there that are by line or by word.  This one, however, is by letter (ignoring spacing and punctuation)
> 
> So as was mentioned, the last line
> ...
> ...


Thanks; I just neglected to included poem title.  Nice work.


----------



## xenou (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice one.  Amazing.  Also if you enjoy palindromes this is also a fun song.  The Ballad of Palindrome:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzvQEstC03o

Note also funny how things come in pairs.  Just came across this while doing some reading on programming, as a take on the old "a man, a plan, a canal - Panama":

A man, a plan, a caret, a ban, a myriad, a sum, a lac, a liar, a hoop, a pint, a catalpa, a gas, an oil, a bird, a yell, a vat, a caw, a pax, a wag, a tax, a nay, a ram, a cap, a yam, a gay, a tsar, a wall, a car, a luger, a ward, a bin, a woman, a vassal, a wolf, a tuna, a nit, a pall, a fret, a watt, a bay, a daub, a tan, a cab, a datum, a gall, a hat, a fag, a zap, asay, a jaw, a lay, a wet, a gallop, a tug, a trot, a trap, a tram, a torr, a caper, a top, a tonk, a toll, a ball, a fair, a sax, a minim, a tenor, a bass, a passer, a capital, a rut, an amen, a ted, a cabal, a tang, a sun, an ***, a maw, a sag, a jam, a dam, a sub, a salt, an axon, a sail, an ad, a wadi, a radian, a room, a rood, a rip, a tad, a pariah, a revel, a reel, a reed, a pool, a plug, a pin, a peek, a parabola, a dog, a pat, a cud, a nu, a fan, a pal, a rum, a nod, an eta, a lag, an eel, a batik, a mug, a mot, a nap, a maxim, a mood, a leek, a grub, a gob, a gel, a drab, a citadel, a total, a cedar, a tap, a gag, a rat, a manor, a bar, a gal, a cola, a pap, a yaw, a tab, a raj, a gab, a nag, a pagan, a bag, a jar, a bat, a way, a papa, a local, a gar, a baron, a mat, a rag, a gap, a tar, a decal, a tot, a led, a tic, a bard, a leg, a bog, a burg, a keel, a doom, a mix, a map, an atom, a gum, a kit, a baleen, a gala, a ten, a don, a mural, a pan, a faun, a ducat, a pagoda, a lob, a rap, a keep, a nip, a gulp, a loop, a deer, a leer, a lever, a hair, a pad, a tapir, a door, a moor, an aid, a raid, a wad, an alias, an ox, an atlas, a bus, a madam, a jag, a saw, a mass, an anus, a gnat, a lab, a cadet, an em, a natural, a tip, a caress, a pass, a baronet, a minimax, a sari, a fall, a ballot, a knot, a pot, a rep, a carrot, a mart, a part, a tort, a gut, a poll, a gateway, a law, a jay, a sap, a zag, a fat, a hall, a gamut, a dab, a can, a tabu, a day, a batt, a waterfall, a patina, a nut, a flow, a lass, a van, a mow, a nib, a draw, a regular, a call, a war, a stay, a gam, a yap, a cam, a ray, an ax, a tag, a wax, a paw, a cat, a valley, a drib, a lion, a saga, a plat, a catnip, a pooh, a rail, a calamus, a dairyman, a bater, a canal — Panama.

authored by Jim Saxe, a CIS student at Carnegie-Mellon University (October 1983) (note that the asterisk'd term is the fine animal also known as donkey or burro  )

I think it's enough now!  I still enjoy very much the more modest attempts: "A man, a plan, a cat, a ham, a yak, a yam, a hat, a canal—Panama!" and "A tool, a fool, a pool—loopaloofaloota!"


----------



## BiocideJ (Oct 29, 2014)

xenou said:


> I think it's enough now!



Yeah, it is easy to get lost down the rabbit hole.
At one point I was going to also make my palindrome a pangram, but I stopped 4 letters short (JQXZ)
Q proves to be a palindromic nightmare, although I did come up with 

To Iraq I go; cog IQ a riot.

But I felt like I made enough concessions in my text regarding it actually making sense that this one would just be forcing it.


----------

